# Sheep down



## Singing Shepherd (Apr 9, 2014)

This morning I came out to the barn and found my one year old Jacob/Fresian cross down, panting hard.  He had been there awhile judging by the amount of feces at his rear in a pile and urine soaked hay near his belly.  His temp is 104. I immediately prodded him and lifted him to his feet. He did walk around some then and ate some hay.  But he keeps falling over just from a standing  position.  His eyes r pale pink.  I drenched him with Ivermectin cause thought might be a parasite load.  He has been off, seems weak, last two days but grazing normally.  I fear pneumonia but don't know symptoms of it to judge.  What ideas do you have?


----------



## Singing Shepherd (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh and also he is chewing his cud and belching like usual.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 14, 2014)

How is he now?

With a temp I would suggest getting him on an antibiotic such as Pen G.


----------



## Singing Shepherd (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you or responding to my post.  At the time, it was an emergency and since no one answered here on site, and I knew no one else to call, after awhile I got frantic.  I tried to get him up but he kept falling down. He was obviously in respiratory distress. I just rolled him to more vertical position and sat with him to hold him up.  I drenched him in case it was parasites and waited for vet office to open.  They gave me a Nuflor bolus injection and Banamine.  We almost lost him. But here it is a week n a half later and he is still alive!  He is quite sick still, but fighting, showing small signs of improvement.  He keeps falling over still. I spend a lot of time rolling  him over n up.  Vet thinks probably pneumonia or meningeal worm.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 19, 2014)

When we first got sheep we lost our ram within two weeks. He kept falling on his knees. Anyhow i hope your boy can pull through.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Poor fella.


----------

